# Whizzer Motorized bikes--This is your mother talking.



## Goldenrod1 (Dec 6, 2014)

1) Remember that brakes, bearings and tires on a bike are meant to go 3 miles per hour.  Front brakes are needed, thorn-proof tubes overinflated and lots of grease in the bearings.
2) Get a title because if someone steals it, then it is grand theft auto.  If you don't have proof . . .T.S. A Whizzer is not a couch.
3) Wear a motorcycle helmet.  Do not die for your hobby.  It is a bummer for the rest of us.
4) If it does not work and you need help.  Call 920-559-1822.  
5) Design a tube to fit over the valve stem and use a (solid) Red Crown cap from Memory Lane in Michigan so the valve will never pull through. Using a valve protector is an old idea.  On Whizzers is almost a must. 
6) The engine will try to shake itself out of the frame. Tighten everything often.
7) Put shrink wrap on cables where they rub on the frame to save the paint.  Secure electrical line with a piece of cut tube. Take nylon tie and push it through the tube, around the wire and back through the tube and around the frame.  This holds wire away from the frame so that it does not short.  
8) Get a padded hard-foam motorcycle jacket at a motorcycle dealership. It t will cost the same a 5 minutes in the hospital.
9) Carry extra oil in a (squeeze) mustard bottle.  Gas must be shut off.  If you forget, change all the oil. Gas leaks through the cylinder. Run the engine dry for the winter.  Expect a breakdown. Kill the engine if any new noise starts.  
10) More to follow.


----------



## SchwinnChester (Dec 7, 2014)

Good tips for sure.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Dec 7, 2014)

But riding an unregistered, unlicensed, uninsured rickety old motorbike that goes way too fast for what it is, wearing nothing more than a t-shirt and blue jeans is half the fun of a whizzer.


----------



## DirtNerd (Dec 7, 2014)

This is great! Would love to see pics for #5. I generally do an inspection before each ride and carry some tools in the tool roll. This came in handy when my H controls came loose and the throttle was stuck open. #9 mustard bottle Is brilliant, but living in Colorado I hope to ride on nice days all winter .


Sent from my garage


----------

